
The First Few Milliseconds of an HTTPS Connection - sjcsjc
http://www.moserware.com/2009/06/first-few-milliseconds-of-https.html
======
thoughtgarden40
This makes a lot of sense right now, especially that the next major version of
Chrome will mark HTTP websites as invalid

------
DamonHD
Could do with a (2009)

